# Car Insured without NCT?



## messiah

I have comprehensive policy which does not specifically mention nct. my nct is out of date one week. If i have an accident am i covered?


----------



## rmelly

Best thing is to ring the insurer 'anonymously' and ask? Some insurers may (try to) handle this differently e.g. ones with a poor reputation for paying out.


----------



## messiah

ok, thanks. good reputable company so may be fine.


----------



## demoivre

If you don't have  cover without a valid NCT then that would mean that anyone  failing the NCT test would be driving away from the test centre uninsured and they would continue to be uninsured until they redo and pass the test - can't see that being the case.


----------



## rmelly

demoivre said:


> If you don't have cover without a valid NCT then that would mean that anyone failing the NCT test would be driving away from the test centre uninsured and they would continue to be uninsured until they redo and pass the test - can't see that being the case.


 
In theory you're supposed to renew PRIOR to it going out of date, allowing for possible retest.


----------



## Guest106

But ...But...But....Rmelly....if what you've said is true then you could hold a valid NCT .......then go for renewal before the cert expires and fail it.........you'd then have a valid NCT cert and a failed test on the same car.....where would that place you ?
A valid NCT disc on the w/screen and a failed notification in your pocket ?

Is there some explanation for this ?


----------



## rmelly

1John said:


> But ...But...But....Rmelly....if what you've said is true then you could hold a valid NCT .......then go for renewal before the cert expires and fail it.........you'd then have a valid NCT cert and a failed test on the same car.....where would that place you ?
> A valid NCT disc on the w/screen and a failed notification in your pocket ?
> 
> Is there some explanation for this ?


 
No sure, but see [broken link removed]



> The proposed appointment will be based on the initial registration date of the car (in the country
> of origin) and the chosen NCT Centre will be determined by the customer's address. This letter is sent to eligible customers approximately 4-6 weeks prior to the anniversary of first registration of their car (which is legally the date by which they must have their car tested). Provisional bookings will ideally be made 3-5 weeks prior to the vehicles' anniversary.


 
The pre-existing NCT cert is valid to a point in time so I would imagine it takes precedence.


----------



## messiah

thanks,

i took your advice rmelly. rang company, cornmarket. they said as long as car has not failed nct then its covered. What i took from them is that its only on renewal of policy that it would be a factor..
this doesnt make sense to me though. i explained i havn't got a date booked for test yet and the lady said it doesnt matter. might be a different story if theres a claim.. 
  any other feedback welcome.


----------



## gabsdot

We had a car which was due to have it's NCT renewed in Jan 08. We knew it wouldn't pass so didn't apply for the NCT. In May the car was involved in an accident and was an economic write off and the insurance company payed out no problem. 
Never even asked about the NCT


----------



## ACA

If it was an own damage claim your insurer COULD reduce your settlement for no NCT by as much as 25%. Technically your vehicle isn't roadworthy and so shouldn't be on the road.


----------



## biddy

last year I had an accident which the insurers deemed to be my fault, and they looked for the copy of the failure sheet of the first NCT. The car had passed the second time, it was only a small thing on the first time. Why would they have looked for the first one?


----------



## ACA

I don't know Biddy...like you I can't see that it would have any relevence - loads of cars fail on something small the 1st go round, incorrect alignment of lights for instance, shouldn't have any bearing if your car passed the 2nd time. 

Surely the only way they would know that it failed the 1st time is if you told them yourself?


----------

